# Completely obsessing with trigger/surge, and timing of the IUI!!! Pls help



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I'm a 38 single and using frozen sperm.
I had my 2nd unmedicated IUI a week ago and after reading many reputable fertility websites I'm really questioning the protocol of my clinic ( The London womens Clinic) in terms of IUI timing.

Basically they have done the iui 18 hrs after my surge ( I didnt use Ovidrel this time) but they told me they would have used the same time frame ie around 24hrs post trigger to do the IUI. As I mentioned I'm using frozen sperm which survive less longer than fresh one ( I have read between 12 and 24 hrs although my doc says 72hrs which I doubt since this is the lifespan of fresh sperm! but who knows)

After reading a lot of forum and articles almost everyone seems to do IUI at 36 hours after the trigger since you might even be ovulation only 48hrs after your peak! I'm quite confused. I have the feeling that by the time of my ovulation the semen I used was already dead... so I missed my chance. FYI I had one mature folli at 21mm when the iui was done .

The following study didnt help my confusion:

http://www.pacificfertilitycenter.com/blog/using-frozen-sperm-iui

"In a well-designed study, using first positive OPK results to time insemination, 5% of total pregnancies resulted in cycles where the IUI was done within 24 hours of the positive OPK result, 90% of total pregnancies if within 24-48 hours, and 5% of total pregnancies if past 48 hours (5)."

Shall I insist for them to do the insemination 36hrs post surge/trigger if I'm getting a second negative? Many thanks for your help!

Katia

/links


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

It's frustrating isn't it, nothing I can really say to help either.  I had my two IUIs with LWC and did the procedure 24 hours after the trigger shot, both were negative and we are now moving onto IVF.  It's a numbers game and there is nothing 100% accurate.  I know someone who got pregnant on first IUI at LWC with procedure 24 hours after first positive on OPK so it can happen.  I wish you all the best and hope you get the positive.


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for your reply... it is SOOOO frustrating even more so since I have only 5 samples left and my donor is no longer active... without mentioning studies for reputable showing findings

I will definitely put my foot down and ask for an IUI 36 hrs after my surge! ;-)


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there, i'm doing my first iui this cycle and my clinic will do 36 hours after trigger too so perhaps you should question them more on this if you end up doing another round of iui.  I have to say i have found the timings and everything iui incredibly stressful! Best of luck xx


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you Dee28... My gutts are telling me that 36hrs is the way to go... I can always do mid way ie 30hrs if I hesitate ..Good Luck!! XXX


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies, Well...  My 2ww came to an end and its a POSITIVE result for me... tested twice to make sure... Im shocked and feeling SO lucky! I wont be completely at peace though until the 4 weeks scan!! I hope the little one sticks! 

This is my second unmedicated IUI with donor sperm ( Im 38 and single) ... I had the insemination done at The London Womens Clinic 18hrs after my peak.... I really didnt think it would have worked because I was convinced the IUI was done too early... (See my previous post)  I drove my doc insane with all my questioning. So I surely know now that IUI DOES WORK!... and for all the ladies still trying keep faith in your treatment  before calling the big guns. You are not a statictic!

Congrats with all the ladies with a positive result and plenty of baby dust for all those waiting and trying XXX


----------

